# garmin etrex camo



## bdpost (Dec 27, 2004)

Santa was good to me, I got a garmin etrex camo GPS model for Christmas. I have read and re-read the instructions and am still confused. If anyone  has any info or website to help me take advantage of this GPS unit , it would be much appreciated. Has anyone had experence with this unit? I only have about 75 acres to work with and want to do some mapping. Are there computer programs that will work with my unit. Anyone willing to give a lesson will recieve a free cup of coffee or lunch. Any info is welcome  
Thanks


----------



## Nick_T (Dec 27, 2004)

If it works like a Garmin Legend, GPS mapping with that unit is quite simple, but the explination is going to be a little long. First, do a search and download GPSU utility, it is free, and it will allow you to upload your tracklogs from your GPS into your puter. Now clear your tracklog out and walk around your area and save that track log. Get to your puter and launch GPSU and upload the track log and save it in .GPX format. Then go to http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/index.html and upload the .GPX file to that site and set the many perameters that it has for visual display. That site will overlay your tracklog onto the map of your choice. Once the map is set like ya want you'll hit the button that'll set it up in .jpg format and save it to your puter for editing and printing. 

Clear as mud?

Nick T


----------



## cfbutler31 (Dec 30, 2004)

*legend*

nick t
i have the legend, is what you are describing a free way, in lieu of buying thier $100 software, i will try what you are describing, but not real computer literate, sounds techinical, but have been really wanting to take my saved tracks on gps and get them on the computer and edit them and then get them backon gps, is that possible by what you are saying, or all that without putting back in gps?


----------

